# Newton PD



## bhov97 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all, I am new here to the forum (but not a newb/n00b) 

I just received my card in the mail for an opportunity to interview for Newton PD. I was just wondering if there are any former or current Newton Officers that wouldn't mind giving me some info/advice/tips for this process. I went through the hiring process with Transit Police, but was not taken to fill that position. I assume this process is very similar, but I have never been the one to assume, because it always leads to a horrible cliche..haha

A little info on me:
I am 26, a Newton resident, clean driver and criminal history, a campus security officer at Tufts Univ., scored a 9 out of 10 on the civil service exam, speak Chinese (Cantonese) fluently. have an Associate's in Business Admin from Bunker Hill, and No vet. pref.

I have also passed all pre-employment phases (background, fitness, structured interview, drug screening, and medical) for a U.S. Customs and Border Protections Officer position. I have been waiting in the Training and scheduling Unit since 11/14/2008 (took exam 7/2008. ) 8), all I have been waiting on is a call to go to FLETC in GA.

I have always said first come is the first served, especially in this field and economy.

So please any feedback would be much appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

My neighbor retired from Newton PD after 25 years. He has nothing bad to say about the job.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck, I heard they are a good dept as well. Keep us posted.


----------



## sniper223 (Apr 2, 2009)

Honestly I dont think your going to get on Newton anytime soon. There are over 100 academy trained police officers on the lay off list. They have experience and have been doing the job and Newton doesn't have to put them through a 6 month academy. The laid off officers get first dibs but if none of them want the job then you have a good chance. Just speaking realistically good luck.


----------



## Cypher_Shibboleth (Jun 27, 2009)

Ne How, Hoy...

If I were you I would wait for the Newton Job. It is a lot better paying than the federal gig.

Good luck and how is Tufts?


----------



## aran isle (Mar 17, 2009)

Better paying, ahhh maybe no.
CBP can max at 100k on the nose within 2 years.
Newton overall may be the better choice, if you can get it.


----------



## bhov97 (Jul 8, 2009)

Cypher_Shibboleth said:


> Ne How, Hoy...
> 
> If I were you I would wait for the Newton Job. It is a lot better paying than the federal gig.
> 
> Good luck and how is Tufts?


Tufts is great, I enjoy the people I work with. If they were to offer me a position as a Univsersity Police Officer I would stay.


----------



## bhov97 (Jul 8, 2009)

sniper223 said:


> Honestly I dont think your going to get on Newton anytime soon. There are over 100 academy trained police officers on the lay off list. They have experience and have been doing the job and Newton doesn't have to put them through a 6 month academy. The laid off officers get first dibs but if none of them want the job then you have a good chance. Just speaking realistically good luck.


yea plus people with vet pref.

hopefully I can "WOW" them lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Newton is a great job, which is why the 100+ people on the layoff list will jump at the chance to get the job.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I got my card for Newton too. Figures the first time I get a card it's when there is a 10 page list of lay offs. Oh well I guess i'm gonna wait another 10 years. I guess i'll just be an Auxie Lifer  I mean I did get my app packet and I'm gonna go through the process as far as I can.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Bhov,

There are already a lot more than 6 laid off officers who have signed the list for Newton PD so I don't think they are going to be hiring off the open and competative list this time around.


----------



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

just got a card from newton they are looking for six officers.


----------



## bhov97 (Jul 8, 2009)

Irishpride said:


> Bhov,
> 
> There are already a lot more than 6 laid off officers who have signed the list for Newton PD so I don't think they are going to be hiring off the open and competative list this time around.


yeah i know its super tough right now, hopefully speaking a second language will payoff


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hmm. So does asking for a language list bypass the 100 top ranked layoffs?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

PBiddy35 said:


> Hmm. So does asking for a language list bypass the 100 top ranked layoffs?


No, the only list that bypasses the statewide lay off list is if that department has laid off officers. Speaking a 2nd lanuage will not change the fact that everyone on the lay off list who signed the list has to be considered 1st. Check out http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/rif/cs_layoff_faqs.rtf for more info regarding the lay off list.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Irishpride said:


> Bhov,
> 
> There are already a lot more than 6 laid off officers who have signed the list for Newton PD so I don't think they are going to be hiring off the open and competative list this time around.


It still doesn't hurt to go through the process. Those guys on the Lay off List might not make it through the hiring process. Just cause they signed the list doesn't mean they'll get the job. It just means that they get the chance.


----------



## Radio1 (May 19, 2004)

To be honest with everyone Newton isn't it's all cracked up to be. Speaking from first hand knowledge, the command staff are a bunch of pompus a__holes, everyone hates everyone, the calls for service are ridiculous and it has a reputation for being a miserable place. Obviously, anyone would take the job because it would give you civil service status, good pay, but if you get on take my advise lateral as fast as you can!!


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> It still doesn't hurt to go through the process. .


Nope if you have the time to fill out the paperwork, it can't hurt



Foxracingmtnridr said:


> Those guys on the Lay off List might not make it through the hiring process. Just cause they signed the list doesn't mean they'll get the job. It just means that they get the chance.


OK you are talking about experienced cops who passed background, psych, and medical tests when they were hired plus they will have full rights to a Civil Service bypass appeal if they are passed over, so honestly unless they really f-ed up on the job I think they a very good "chance". I know you may not like what I am writing because you've prob been waiting a long time for your card, but unfortunately, the timing sucks.


----------



## sc3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ive personally recieved cards from 2 seperate towns and was told by both when i signed the list saying if offered i would accept the position, that there were almost 200 officers off the re-hire list that would get first crack at the spots before me...

Its a sign of the times i guess


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Radio1 said:


> To be honest with everyone Newton isn't it's all cracked up to be. Speaking from first hand knowledge, the command staff are a bunch of pompus a__holes, everyone hates everyone, the calls for service are ridiculous and it has a reputation for being a miserable place. Obviously, anyone would take the job because it would give you civil service status, good pay, but if you get on take my advise lateral as fast as you can!!


Sounds like one of two people: 1) someone who was turned down for a job, or 2) someone who is trying to discourage others from applying so as to better his chances.

Either way you are a douche, you obviously don't work there and are disparaging an entire department with no specifics. What do you think Newton is the only department to have pompous command staff or ridiculous calls for service. Go bad mouth in the Herald and globe where they will listen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

MetrowestPD said:


> Either way you are a douche, you obviously don't work there and are disparaging an entire department with no specifics. What do you think Newton is the only department to have pompous command staff or ridiculous calls for service. Go bad mouth in the Herald and globe where they will listen.


The internet is exempt from the thin blue line... kind of like sales tax. #-o


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Radio1 said:


> To be honest with everyone Newton isn't it's all cracked up to be. Speaking from first hand knowledge, the command staff are a bunch of pompus a__holes, everyone hates everyone, the calls for service are ridiculous and it has a reputation for being a miserable place. Obviously, anyone would take the job because it would give you civil service status, good pay, but if you get on take my advise lateral as fast as you can!!


Do you work there? You don't have to answer if it will put you over your 3 post per year average.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Hey radio 1 you just described problems one could find in any department anywhere. BTW I know a few guys in Newton P.D and they say the opposite of what you said, it, overall is a pretty good P.D! You may piss off now.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

bhov97 said:


> Tufts is great, I enjoy the people I work with. If they were to offer me a position as a Univsersity Police Officer I would stay.


HUHHHHHH???? Over Newton??? I guess to each his own but, you may want to rethink that if money means anything.


----------



## pawjr31 (May 20, 2009)

I am on the lay off list and have signed at Newton and the chances of me getting on are slim to none. I am lower on the list and a bunch of people have signed. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## bhov97 (Jul 8, 2009)

Duff112 said:


> HUHHHHHH???? Over Newton??? I guess to each his own but, you may want to rethink that if money means anything.


well if tufts offered me a officer position i would already be in, whereas i would have to go through the entire process in newton

being already accepted to attend the academy vs. being considered/interviewed


----------



## Gecko86 (Feb 18, 2009)

What does Newton PD pay anyway?


----------



## pawjr31 (May 20, 2009)

step 1: 792
step 2: 850
step 3: 908
step 4: 925 and some yearly stipends.
This is the old pay before the new contract. Not too bad


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

pawjr31 said:


> step 1: 792
> step 2: 850
> step 3: 908
> step 4: 925 and some yearly stipends.
> This is the old pay before the new contract. Not too bad


As in $79,200 through $92,500? Holy sh*t.

My department's top step after full Quinn at a contractual 30% doesn't break $70k. Bottom step for us w/o Quinn is in the mid-40's; I started at $39k in 2005.


----------



## pawjr31 (May 20, 2009)

hahaa ... no not at all.
That is how much per week. 
that would be nice though


----------



## Gecko86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Is that just the base without night differential or Quinn Bill?


----------

